

How Gus Mueller does Beta Testing for his Mac software - bensummers
http://gusmueller.com/blog/archives/2009/09/how_i_do_beta_testing_(plus_info_on_a_private_acorn_beta).html

======
bensummers
Probably good techniques for consumer web app betas.

Although I don't like the idea of a preference to turn on features for one
customer. Having code which is only run by one user cannot be a good plan:
you've doubled the number of permutations to test, and there's a code path
only taken by that one user.

